# Second Thoughts



## Gordo1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I purchased a PT940 last October and was plagued with troubles. The magazines were faulty and would just eject for no reason. I got frustrated and developed an instant hate. Hell, I had trouble even hitting a target let alone a bullseye. I was ready to send the darn thing to the gun grinder.
Well, I finally got two magazines from Taurus that like their new home. I also practiced and found the Bullseye was not that difficult, starting at 7 yards and then progressing to 20 yards. I figure if I need to hit anything over 20 yards I better get a long gun. 
Guess what? I now actually like my PT940. Today I put about 100 rounds through it, 10 rounds rapid fire 10 times. Not one glitch. I guess it is getting broken in and so am I.
It is not an XD which is my favorite but it is a pretty good gun.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*shoes*

Gordo1: sir; sometimes 'new ones' are like a new pair of shoes. Takes awhile.
Follow up with your experiences.


----------

